# Kirkton farm



## Horseykate (12 January 2017)

Hi I'm looking for a place to move my horse to and was wondering if anyone knew whether or not kirkton farm just outside of Doune was a livery yard or not? They host the west Perthshire pony club.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (16 January 2017)

No they don't offer livery - Craigarnhall has a space right now (Keir estate) if you move quickly


----------

